# .380 sub compacts



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Got to shoot several of the .380 sub compact pistols recently. The Ruger LCP, Glock 42, Smith & Wesson BodyGuard and my Sig P238. All 4 pistols were totally different to shoot. But all 4 had their own bonus too. The Ruger was very slim and very light and had very low sights. Perfect for concealed carry. The Glock gave me a nice grip and was a very smooth gun to shoot and keep on target with nice sights. Glock guys are going to love to conceal this one. The BodyGuard had a really cool profile and was very accurate. The Sigs trigger is great and is an extremely accurate and buttery smooth pistol. It was really fun to shoot them all back to back. Makes me want to go get more guns!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

love my sig and lcp....but for different carry times and reasons


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

My glock 42 came in 2 weeks ago but have not been able to shoot the darn thing because I cant find ammo.Headed down to the Fin tomorrow and if they don't have any Ill ordor a bunch on line lol.Well it feels and looks good and I have dry fired at everything but a empty ccw gun empty is not the same lol.Glad to here at least you got to shoot a G42 and sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I work at the new Great Lakes outdoor supply in bainbridge. I'm not sure how far that is from you but we have .380 target and hollow points in stock 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Will they ship?Its about an hour away.If they don't ship can you give me a phone number and maybe I can call and buy some and pick them up this coming weekend.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Got my Dirty Dozen ad from Vance's today and they have the SW bodyguard on sale for 299.00. I believe that is without laser. You also have to be member of the vances club. The sale is for three days. 22,23,24. To be a member you just need to sign up.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Got my woman the sig p238 in rainbow finish very expensive but by far the best quality firearm handled. That thing is amazingly accurate


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I own the sig 238 and it's a great gun. We have the sig 238 on sale right now with the rubber grips and a laser for 499 I believe. We don't ship ammo since the cost of shipping isn't worth it for you. My number is 440-992-7391 if you want to get a hold of me



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

silverbullets said:


> We have the sig 238 on sale right now with the rubber grips and a laser for 499 I believe.


Silverbullets
Is this a used 238?
If this is a new Sig 238 w/laser --- Please shoot me a pm telling me how to locate your store.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks,I have to drop my son off today so he can spend the weekend with his mother so Ill be running into the Fin to get some ammo.Im going to run over some time and check out your store.Thanks for the help.


----------



## jscheel1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Have you looked at the Mustang, I love mine and have owned several over the years......

http://s882.photobucket.com/user/jscheel1/media/DSC00500_zps119d0c71.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Those are not sub compacts. Those are pocket pistols or compact/ micro compact. 

Also sw bodyguard only come 1 way and that's with the built in laser.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Those are not sub compacts. Those are pocket pistols or compact/ micro compact.
> 
> Also sw bodyguard only come 1 way and that's with the built in laser.


c'mon... they are "sub compacts" check the link..

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=sub+compact+380+pistols&qpvt=sub+compact+380+pistols&FORM=IGRE#a


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

The Smith and Wesson Bodyguard is now available without the laser.


----------

